# hubbards impala interior kit



## flakejobrob (Aug 14, 2008)

Thinking about goin with their interior kit...anybody got one from Hubbards Impala? And how do u like it?


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

THEY SELL PUI INTERIOR AND VERY RARELY WILL EVER CONSIDER ORDERING A REAL KIT LIKE CARS OR CIADELLA. JUST GO STRAIGHT TO THE SOURCE AND BUY FROM CARS1 OR CIADELLA.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

flakejobrob said:


> Thinking about goin with their interior kit...anybody got one from Hubbards Impala? And how do u like it?


 yup PUI is what they sell they got me back in 03 on my 62. ciadella's or cars1 all they way homie I hope this helps


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

PUI is complete GARBAGE. their "vinyl" stretches more than a deflated balloon.


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

anyone know whats better between the cars1 and ciadella ?


----------



## flakejobrob (Aug 14, 2008)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> yup PUI is what they sell they got me back in 03 on my 62. ciadella's or cars1 all they way homie I hope this helps


It does help! Thanks a lot! :thumbsup:


----------



## flakejobrob (Aug 14, 2008)

Jack Bauer said:


> THEY SELL PUI INTERIOR AND VERY RARELY WILL EVER CONSIDER ORDERING A REAL KIT LIKE CARS OR CIADELLA. JUST GO STRAIGHT TO THE SOURCE AND BUY FROM CARS1 OR CIADELLA.


Thanks homie!


----------



## MRBIGJOE (Aug 19, 2009)

Thats the problem you don't stretch the vinyl you work with it. Only 3 brands out there and been in auto upholstery for 20 years and the best is 1.CARS (ORIGINAL) 2.CIADELLAS (CLOSE TO ORIGINAL) 3.PUI (FAR FROM ORIGINAL)


TATTOO-76 said:


> PUI is complete GARBAGE. their "vinyl" stretches more than a deflated balloon.


----------



## 85bluboy (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm looking a kit I need front and back seat covers,headliner,front and back door panels,64 impala


----------



## MRBIGJOE (Aug 19, 2009)

Hit me up.


85bluboy said:


> I'm looking a kit I need front and back seat covers,headliner,front and back door panels,64 impala


----------



## steve 67 impala (Mar 20, 2011)

....but WHO make kit for 67 ! other than pui ? 

SS or vert ...bucket


----------



## 85bluboy (Nov 7, 2011)

MRBIGJOE said:


> Hit me up.


Pm me a price..thanks


----------



## MRBIGJOE (Aug 19, 2009)

I got some bucket seats what color you need


steve 67 impala said:


> ....but WHO make kit for 67 ! other than pui ?
> 
> SS or vert ...bucket


----------



## steve 67 impala (Mar 20, 2011)

Black x2 ( need for a hardtop...and rag ) building 2 car !



MRBIGJOE said:


> I got some bucket seats what color you need


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

MRBIGJOE said:


> Thats the problem you don't stretch the vinyl you work with it.


im not talking about stretching it during installation............im talking about sitting in the seat, regular use, not even daily driven, just a 180lb dude sitting in the seat, they stretch and dont snap back.


----------



## MRBIGJOE (Aug 19, 2009)

Got one pair of bucket seats only in black


steve 67 impala said:


> Black x2 ( need for a hardtop...and rag ) building 2 car !


Extra form will do the job homie it works for me and can't use the cheap form too. But there is a big difference between them it is cheaper


TATTOO-76 said:


> im not talking about stretching it during installation............im talking about sitting in the seat, regular use, not even daily driven, just a 180lb dude sitting in the seat, they stretch and dont snap back.


----------



## Dr Dre (Mar 16, 2012)

Ciadella makes the best for OG rides.

HELL YEAH.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Damn endorsed by dr dre:nicoderm:


----------



## steve 67 impala (Mar 20, 2011)

So .... ???
got my email...PM ... ? still for sale lmk !



MRBIGJOE said:


> I got some bucket seats what color you need


----------

